# Maserati GranTurismo enhancement by Deeper Detail, East Yorkshire



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

At last, a little time to sit down and sort some write ups out....

The first is in the form of a Maserati GranTurismo S, 4.7 litre.

The customer contacted me after purchasing after he noticed wash marring and light swirls in the sunlight, either from dealer prep, or previous owner... So a light enhancement was decided, with a few other marks here and there.

The job was to be done outside and on the first day I was blessed with the first nice day I'd seen in a while, so I thought I might be in luck... This was not to be, weather changing constantly, seeing me returning on a few different days to complete the beauty.

On with some pics



















Wash marring visible on this shot...




























Light swirling on the boot area










A little more severe on the rear bumper



















A buffer trail and polish on the front bumper



















So, on with the clean, pics were a little limited due to cleaning black paint work on a day that was growing ever warmer, but I took what I could...

A light APC solution on door shuts etc, a mild dilution of smart wheels on the alloys, followed by a few applications of purple rain. Snow foamed, rinsed, gently washed with BTBM shampoo, purple rain again on the paintwork, carefully making sure it didn't dry, clayed and prepped for machining...














































The polishing stages...

Before










After initial stage



















Boot area after initial polishing....



















Same for the roof



















The sun just picking out the light swirling on these pics























































After a little work... Still to refine








































































































































Taking shape....





































And on the last day, a few wash cycles later, due to rain etc, ready for refinement and a one off LSP, to apply.

I decided to include a little engine bay spruce up as well...



















The finished results with the new carnauba, exclusive to Deeper Detail, which will not be available to buy unfortunately.

Trim dressed with Auto Finesse Revive, tires with Chemical guys G6 Hypercoat, glass polished with G4, IPA'd and protected with G1





















































































































































































A couple which I had a little play around with the effects in photoshop...



















If you have got this far, as always, thanks for reading, any comments or questions welcome.

Mike

A big thank you to Jonathan, who looked after me very well, whilst I was there, with refreshments and bacon sandwiches!

Much appreciated


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

nice work Mike, love the direct sun shot on the bonnet near the end :thumb:


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Where can I get a vinyl wrap in pebbles from lol, love the reflections, great work and stunning finish! :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work mike and the photography is coming along nicely.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

WOW, lovely work


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice work friend, lovely car! How do you find purple rain in comparison to iron x?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> nice work Mike, love the direct sun shot on the bonnet near the end :thumb:


Cheers Aaron, I was struggling on the after shots tbh, but the sun came out in the end :buffer:


mjh760 said:


> Where can I get a vinyl wrap in pebbles from lol, love the reflections, great work and stunning finish! :thumb:


Thanks mate. I wouldn't be surprised if could get a pebble wrap, you can get some crazy ones....


Dan J said:


> Great work mike and the photography is coming along nicely.


Thanks matey.... Pics are getting there


shaunwistow said:


> WOW, lovely work


Thanks Shaun :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Cracking work Mike, lovely results.:thumb:

Those reflection shots are stunning..


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

ChrisST said:


> Cracking work Mike, lovely results.:thumb:
> 
> Those reflection shots are stunning..


Cheers Chris, very kind mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Mike, these are my favourite cars in the 'GT' category! They sound so nice! Looks stunning!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

jamieblackford said:


> Nice work friend, lovely car! How do you find purple rain in comparison to iron x?


Cheers Jamie. Purple rain works, but a little slow compared to iron X, which is a slight problem for me, but is totally fine when time isn't an issue


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work buddy :thumb:
Stunning motor


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning that Mike, these are my favourite cars in the 'GT' category! They sound so nice! Looks stunning!


Thanks Jon, they are lovely aren't they


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Great work buddy :thumb:
> Stunning motor


Thanks Demetri. :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great work on a fab car


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Mike


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

cbred said:


> Great work on a fab car


Thanks mate


butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Mike


Cheers B, I can't wait to sort out all the pics for the Cosworth I've being working on, over the last few weeks on and off... 2 amazing machines in totally different decades...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Mike. As far as enhancements go that looks stella. Engine looks lovely.


----------



## KneeDragr (Dec 5, 2011)

I guess they wetsand those at the factory, no orange peel.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there buddy :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


Beau Technique said:


> Nice work Mike. As far as enhancements go that looks stella. Engine looks lovely.


Cheers Scott, your opinion is always valued :thumb: I felt the need to do the engine bay to finish the car off fully... If only all engine bays were so nice to do!


KneeDragr said:


> I guess they wetsand those at the factory, no orange peel.


You are right, very minimum orange peel, a very good job done by Maserati :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

cotter said:


> Great work Mike :thumb:


Cheers mate


slobodank said:


> nice work


 :thumb:


tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish:thumb:


Thanks tonyy

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## RVAlfa (Mar 4, 2012)

Bellissimo! Is the Maserati paint as soft as other italian makes (except Lamborghini)? 

Superb job :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## matsgarage (May 4, 2011)

Love these cars especially in this colour. Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome car, cracking job!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking result for an enhancement Mike
love to own a masser one day

so underestimated in my opinion always overshadowed by ferrari and lambos
but the engine note is sublime especially on full chat in a tunnel :argie:

the new wax looks very interesting, you really brought out the depth to the colour,very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

RVAlfa said:


> Bellissimo! Is the Maserati paint as soft as other italian makes (except Lamborghini)?
> 
> Superb job :thumb:


Thank you. The paint was medium in the scale of things, I would have being happy with it!


craigblues said:


> Looking good.


Cheers Craig


matsgarage said:


> Love these cars especially in this colour. Looks stunning :thumb:


Cheers Mat, the gold/bronze fleck was amazing in the flesh. I can't wait to do my next write up :thumb::thumb::thumb:


ercapoccia said:


> Awesome car, cracking job!


Thank you 


steve from wath said:


> cracking result for an enhancement Mike
> love to own a masser one day
> 
> so underestimated in my opinion always overshadowed by ferrari and lambos
> ...


I was discussing the different engines with the owner and would love to have had a go in it. I think I would have a permanent smile if I owned one... Lovely sound

Cheers Steve, it was a pleasure to work on, as always.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice. Got one of these to do myself in 12days time. My customer picks it up on Saturday 

Can't wait to get my hands on it as I have "Free Reign" to do what I like


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Very nice. Got one of these to do myself in 12days time. My customer picks it up on Saturday
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on it as I have "Free Reign" to do what I like


Cheers Mat. I had a similar thing, but loved finishing her off :lol:


----------

